# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I know its been a while since my last post but I actually fished 20 straight days so its been a while since I could coherently type as well. Most of these will be pics as I cant remember all the stories to go with them. One of the best stories happened early on. I couldnt jig up any chum which is fairly unusual so I started trolling with cedar plugs for bait. first pass was a half of blackfin. 2nd pass I figured I would get a whole blackfin WRONG. The rod bent over and a nice blue starts jumping. We fought him for about 45 minutes before he chafed the 100 pound leader at the boat. After him we caught two more blacks trolling and then proceeded to put a whipping on the tuna. We had 15 yf in the box in about 2 hours and were done well before dark on an overnighter with the big one weighing in at 135 pounds.

Overally I had a bunch of good trips and a couple slow ones. The snapper are committing suicide everyday which is nice. I have been picking up limits in less then 10 minutes on the way in. OTI jigs have been producing a lot of blackfins for us and most of the yf were on chunk baits or live baits on 60 flouro.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

holy shit. i think that sums it up


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap...WOW..Never been fishing like that before...Maybe oneday...:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I feel bad for the Gulf when you head out. Great job on some awesome catches.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job! How about sending some of that blue water over this way.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I miss Venice already...........come on annual January trip. Excellent haul Capt.

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We will be there next month fishing with Mike Ellis and staying at Cajun Fishing Adventures. Hope we have similar luck and thanks for the report. We will keep you in mind for next year's trip.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

how far out are the rigs you went to


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been fishing tuna anywhere from 25-50 miles out recently.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

